# Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<



## Kevin412 (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin in einer Woche im Urlaub Sri Lanka.
Ich hab vor zu angeln und dort gibts scheinbar viele barrakudas.
jetzt ist die frage welches "equip" ich brauche.
Ich persönlich wollte mich da an dem Hecht orientieren,
aber da barrakudas schon ein wenig größer werden + salzwasser + krassere zähne,
frag ich lieber nochmal nach.

danke für alle antworten


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Ich würde sie lieber nicht mit Hecht vergleichen. 

Wenn du Infos brauchst hol sie dir bei den BG Spezis. Bei denen ists ja Beifang...


----------



## jungangler96 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

in irgendeiner angelzeitschrift gabs mal nen bericht darüber.
einfach ne steife jerkrute stabile multi und ne 25er geflochtene
drauf und ab gehts.(ich habe nur gelesen,nicht geangelt)
aber nimm genug stahlvorfächer mit die hacken die schnell klein.
und nimm keeenuuug köder mit die sind auch schnell hinüber.
petri heil


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*



jungangler96 schrieb:


> in irgendeiner angelzeitschrift gabs mal nen bericht darüber.
> einfach ne steife jerkrute stabile multi und ne 25er geflochtene
> drauf und ab gehts.
> aber nimm genug stahlvorfächer mit die hacken die schnell klein.
> ...


 


@ Jungangler96,#h

hast du selbst bereits auf Barras gefischt?


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pinn (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Barrakudas haben zwar einen hechtähnlichen Körperbau, sind aber sicher viel kräftiger und ausdauernder als unser Hecht. Lt. Wikipedia gibt es verschiedene Arten.
Ein Kollege, Sporttaucher, hat in heftiger Strömung in der Südsee Schwärme von großen (>1m) Barrakudas fotografiert. Auf Beute gehen die seiner Meinung nach mit Vorliebe einzeln und bei Dunkelheit.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## jungangler96 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Jungangler96,#h
> 
> hast du selbst bereits auf Barras gefischt?
> 
> ...


gute frage natürlich nicht,tut mir leid wenns so rüberkam aber ich habe die zeitung 3 stunden in flugzeug gelesen und den artikel bestimmt 8mal.außerdem bin ich jungangler und schaue viel
übers angeln im internet (ca.2 stunden am tag).da lernt man viel 
über fische die man niemals angeln wird |rolleyes
ich habe die zeitung gesucht um meine aussagen zu festigen,aber ich glaube ich hab sie nicht mehr.#c
aber ich suche weiter#6nochmal wirklich gute frage!


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Wieso Fische die man nie befischen wird? Ich bin auch Jungangler und werds versuchen! In der MedSea!


----------



## jungangler96 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wieso Fische die man nie befischen wird? Ich bin auch Jungangler und werds versuchen! In der MedSea!


na weil ich nicht glaube,dass es solche fische oder vergleichbare im vereins gewässer gibt |kopfkrat und weil meine eltern mehr auf norwegen stehen.immerhin kann ich mein glück auf dorsche versuchen.in 2 wochen!|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Irgendwann ist jeder mal am Mittelmeer. Aber im Vereinsgewässer sind die wohl eher selten...


----------



## jungangler96 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

so ist es ja nicht,nur haben die anderen touristen was dagegen,wenn ich ihnen die fische vor der kamera wegangel|kopfkrat.
und die vom hotel wackeln gleich mit dem finger|krach:
weil sich alle beschweren und in ägypten gibt es leider kein stilles plätchen wo ich in ruhe angeln kann.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Hmm dann ist schwierig. Aber da auch schon ein Marlin vor Wales gefangen wurde ist es nur eine Frage der Z|supergrieit bis man in Norge Barrakudas fängt.


----------



## jungangler96 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

stimmt,nur kommen mit den warmen wasser auch die urlauber


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Barrakuda! Also früh aufstehen. Ich werde hoffentliuch diesen Urlaub meinen ersten Barra landen können. Hab ja hier im board professionelle Hilfe gefunden!


----------



## jungangler96 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

na dann petri heil und lass dich nicht beißen!#6


----------



## Alleskönner (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Ich hatte das glück und durften so einen Räuber fangen in Ägypten
Sind mit einem Millionen schweren Mann und seiner Yacht raus gefahren,den wir durch das Hotelpersonal kennengelernt haben.

Den Barra hab ich auf einen ca. 35-40cm "Köderfisch" gefangen|supergri Der Drill war einfach nur unglaublich!Die haben so eine Power das kann man sich kaum vorstellen.1m pure Muskelkraft|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*



jungangler96 schrieb:


> na weil ich nicht glaube,dass es solche fische oder vergleichbare im vereins gewässer gibt |kopfkrat und weil meine eltern mehr auf norwegen stehen.immerhin kann ich mein glück auf dorsche versuchen.in 2 wochen!|supergri


 


Dann erkundige dich mal ob es Seehecht in deiner Ecke gibt.
Macht Spaß mit leichtem Gerät drauf zu fischen.
Schmecken auch ausgezeichnet.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

viele postings, aber wenig zum barrakuda, daher versuch ich dir mal zu helfen.

bisher wurde fast nur gepostet, wie sich ein b im vergleich zum h im drill verhält, was er mit deinem wobbler macht, etc.

ABER ZUERST MAL AN DEN HAKEN BAKOMMEN!!!

und was ich jetzt schreibe, passt ausdrücklich zum KLEINEREN (bis 1m) Barrakuda. Was dir für den anfang vollkommen reichen sollte.

JA !!! der kleinere b ist mit mittleren hechten absolut vergleichbar

- er steht (!!!) dort, wo du auch einen hecht suchen würdest: dort wo felsen im wasser sind, an einfahrten von häfen, an bootsstegen, dort wo graswiesen  inmitten riesiger sandflächen wachsen, wie zB den florida keys

- er reagiert auf ähnliche köder 

- er attakiert den köder ähnlich (anspringen statt verfolgen)

und jetzt nimm die hechtspinnrute und fang dir ein paar. viel erfolg!


----------



## Kevin412 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

danke für alle antworten habt mir sehr geholfen:m


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Ich habe in Australien auch Barrakudas gefangen. Guter Köder ist entweder ein "Livie" oder beim Spinnfischen, der Bomber A. 

Für Fische bis 1m reicht Hechtgeschirr, also Rute bis 100g, ne 4-5000er Rolle und 15lb PP. Darüber würde ich zu ner Popperrute und 8 - 10000er Rolle und 30lb Geflecht raten.


----------



## alalfred (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Hab schon einige gefangen morgens abends aber auch mittags ist warscheinlich glückssache wenn ein Köder an ihrem Maul vorbei schwimmt.Wobbler aber auch auf Bali Oberflächenköder.Wichtig Stahlvorfach und bei geflochtener Schnur die Bremse nicht so stark einstellen sonst gibts 2 Ruten aus einer wenn ein größerer mit volldampf einsteigt.Und lieber nicht essen die Dinger sind manchen Regionen leicht Giftig macht kein Spass im Urlaub mit Fischvergiftung. http://fischen.segeln.net/giftige_fische/ Und Finger weg vom Maul die sind schneller als man reagieren kann,habs erlebt.


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Barrakuda mit Hecht vergleichbar?>.<*

Hallo,
ich habe auch schon barrakudas gefangen - mit naturköder, kunstköder und in allen lagen z.b. im kinderschlauchboot auf den bahamas - war ein geiler drill - d.h. ich saß dann im motorboot.
Wobei der barrakuda nicht der fisch ist, der richtig dampf macht, auf den kanaren habe ich einen im hafen ohne haken gefangen d.h. mit köderfisch und kleinsten haken - geht auch. Sie treten in großen schulen auf und sind leicht zu überlisten.- einzelgänger kommen auch vor, denn es sind die, die dem schwarm ein impuls senden für einen angriff. Für taucher können sie gefährlich werden.


----------

